

Get Your Google Back - Shank
http://getyourgoogleback.com/

======
ecaron
There's an interesting story here about Google's strategy to retain Windows 8
users, and maybe some forecasting about what other websites might have to do
if Win8 gets traction.

Unfortunately this post's title is so bad this conversation will never take
off.

